# Orange Lake River Island room assignments?



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Tuggers,

We'll be in a 2br at Orange Lake River Island for a week starting May 16.  Our flight doesn't arrive in Orlando until 5:30 PM that day.  By the time we get our bags and the rental car, and then drive to the resort, I expect it'll be after 7:00 PM.  

Is there any way to request a room ahead of time, so we don't end up in a room with a view of a dumpster or something equally ugly all week?  Are there specific rooms that are better than others?  I'd appreciate your experienced advice.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 20, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> Hey Tuggers,
> 
> We'll be in a 2br at Orange Lake River Island for a week starting May 16.  Our flight doesn't arrive in Orlando until 5:30 PM that day.  By the time we get our bags and the rental car, and then drive to the resort, I expect it'll be after 7:00 PM.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave,

No, I'm sorry...you cannot request specific units at RI..or any other village for that matter.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 21, 2009)

timetraveler said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> No, I'm sorry...you cannot request specific units at RI..or any other village for that matter.




I was afraid of that.  If I arrive later like this, what am I likely to be assigned?  For that matter, are there any "bad" rooms at RI?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 21, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> I was afraid of that.  If I arrive later like this, what am I likely to be assigned?  For that matter, are there any "bad" rooms at RI?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave



Dave,

OLCC will have actually assigned you the room before you arrive so the time you arrive doesn't affect room assignment.

I'm not sure what you define as a 'bad' room.  There are some units that I don't favor but I'm not sure they are 'bad' units.  For me, the worst unit would be on the ground or second floor with the forest view (parking lot) at the very west end of the building (near 429).  No, not because you could hear noise from the freeway but because when I stayed in a 3-bedroom unit at this end of the build on the second floor, OLCC's ground crew came out at 6:30 AM to begin work on the grounds and the lawn movers / trimmers would wake me in the morning.  The units were fine, the scene out the window 'so-so', but being awoke by the ground crew was unacceptable.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 21, 2009)

gjw007 said:


> Dave,
> 
> OLCC will have actually assigned you the room before you arrive so the time you arrive doesn't affect room assignment.
> 
> I'm not sure what you define as a 'bad' room.  There are some units that I don't favor but I'm not sure they are 'bad' units.  For me, the worst unit would be on the ground or second floor with the forest view (parking lot) at the very west end of the building (near 429).  No, not because you could hear noise from the freeway but because when I stayed in a 3-bedroom unit at this end of the build on the second floor, OLCC's ground crew came out at 6:30 AM to begin work on the grounds and the lawn movers / trimmers would wake me in the morning.  The units were fine, the scene out the window 'so-so', but being awoke by the ground crew was unacceptable.



That was what I meant by "bad" units - any that I wouildn't want to stay in.  So if I end up in a unit like that, are they likely to move me to a different room?  Did they move you?  I've waited for this exchange for over a year, and really want to have a good time.

Dave


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 22, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> That was what I meant by "bad" units - any that I wouildn't want to stay in. So if I end up in a unit like that, are they likely to move me to a different room? Did they move you? I've waited for this exchange for over a year, and really want to have a good time.
> 
> Dave


 
I have never stayed at OLCC but unless you are staying in the particular unit you own for that week, you could be assigned anywhere. From my experience that holds true for all timeshare resorts. They all claim to assign units on the date of check-in. However, lets say they assign you to room 450. Unless you are there at 4pm check-in time that is not guaranteed. Because if someone who is there at 4pm gets assigned to room 420 and doesnt like the room and asks to be moved, they will move them to 450 and reassign you to 420 or somewhere else. By the time of your late arrival, if you dont like your room assignment, more than likely they will tell you they are NOW booked, and nothing else is available. It's hard for you to argue that if you arrive 4 -5 hours after check-in time. Now some people may dispute me on this, and say the rooms are already assigned and arrival time doesn't matter. But in my experience, when I have asked for a different room, they always find one for me. Where do these rooms miraculously appear from? But for me, it has never been a problem because I make sure I am at the resort by 12pm. If I cannot find a flight to put me there by 11am or 12pm, then I will arrive the night before and stayed at a motel for one night. Yes, I do this JUST BECAUSE I don't want a crappy room assigngment, and have ample time to request a reassignment. Face it, the earlier you are shown your room, the more time you have to ask for another. As an owner, you will be assigned to the unit you purchased if you are going during your assigned week. Like I said, I never stayed at OLCC but, its hard to believe that River Island has any BAD rooms. I can't wait to read what other TUGgers have experienced. I am hoping to stay at OLCC in the next year or two. I visited on a tour and didn't buy but my kids loved it.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 22, 2009)

TamaraQT said:


> If I cannot find a flight to put me there by 11am or 12pm, then I will arrive the night before and stayed at a motel for one night.



Thanks, Tamara.  I appreciate your insights, and completely see your points.  If we were arriving from a closer city, or if the day before wasn't a workday, getting there earlier on Saturday, or even on Friday evening might be possible.  But it's a long flight from Seattle to Orlando.  As it is, we're leaving Sea-Tac at 7:30 in the morning, and won't arrive in Orlando till 5:31.  Darned long travel day, and I sure hope the unit we get is nice.  Our needs aren't exceptional, but after all this time waiting, we hope to make the most of the week there.

Thanks, everyone.

Dave


----------



## jesuis1837 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm exactly in the same situation than you!  I wanted to arrive early but my wife wants the cheapest flight with the kids and the cheapest was the latest.....we will be arriving at 10:30 pm...   go figure what will be left for us...    I know people will be requesting new rooms and so on between 4:00 pm and our arrival so i'm really anxious about how crappy our room will be...   I thought about writing to their customer service before our departure and let them know of our late arrival and our wish to get a nice room... might throw them out a bone like we're interested in buying there rofl and would like a visit during our stay... Might help to get a better room no?


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 22, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> That was what I meant by "bad" units - any that I wouildn't want to stay in.  So if I end up in a unit like that, are they likely to move me to a different room?  Did they move you?  I've waited for this exchange for over a year, and really want to have a good time.
> 
> Dave



No, I didn't move but I didn't ask either as I expect the resort to be full and not have units available.


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 22, 2009)

*Room Assigments*



gjw007 said:


> No, I didn't move but I didn't ask either as I expect the resort to be full and not have units available.


 
More than likely, if you would have asked for another room, they would have moved you.  Even if it were the next day, there are always people checking out everyday. So you can be assigned to another room if you really press the issue.  Especially if you own at the resort.  Owners should always have the pick of the litter since they are the ones paying MFs for upkeep.  You should never keep a bad room at a resort you own in!! 

I noticed you own at VVP.  That was my very first resort I ever I stayed in. It was very very nice.  I was there on a trade.  When we arrived around 11am, we were told we could not check in until 4pm.  But they did note we had arrived and gave us a room assignment in building 7 or something. Based on tripadvisor reviews, I then requested building 10 or above.  At that time, building 12 was the newest and building 13 wasn't completed.  To my surprise, being there early did payoff.  She reassigned us to building 11 on the 5th floor. The only drawback was it would not be ready before 4.  We didnt mind that at all.  They even took our cell phone number.  We went and had lunch.  Around 1pm they called and told us the B side was ready but the A side was still being cleaned but we could come get our keys.  We went to Walmart and stocked up on some things and went back.  By the time we got all our stuff upstairs, the A side was ready as well and it wasn't even 3 yet.  So based on that experience, I do know early arrivals do get to turn down room assignments and make special requests.  But if you are there when everyone else is arriving or later, then its not that easy.  Same thing happened with us last year at Westgate Vacation Villas.  We flew in the night before and stayed at a motel (Seralago).  I got up at 8am the morning of checkin and went over to Westgate.  The guard let me in around 9 and I  drove around to see what building I would like to request.  When I arrived I noticed the Town Center Buildings.  I felt my family would enjoy those better.  I wanted to stay in one with a poolview so I got out and looked around.  I decided on building 5200 if they would let me stay in TC.  I went into the checkin building and of course was told that owners check in at 12 and non-owners at 4.  They told me that since I was an RCI exchange I would be staying in the Villas and not the town center.  I asked for a room with a poolview and the lady told me she noted my reservation and asked me to come back at 12.  I came back with the family at 1130am.  I tried again and she went and got a manager.  She told her that since they werent full, she would could give me a TC room with a poolview if I didnt mind the ground floor.  Of course I took it!!!  AND LOVED IT!!!  So based on these experiences alone, I have to say, the earlier you arrive the better your chance of getting a room or a building that you would prefer over another.  Sorry for such a long post, but I did want to share my experience just to give you all something to consider.  When I make airline reservations, I always make them the day before my check-in or hours before check-in so I can get a look and feel for where I want to stay. rofl: )


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 22, 2009)

TamaraQT said:


> More than likely, if you would have asked for another room, they would have moved you.  Even if it were the next day, there are always people checking out everyday. So you can be assigned to another room if you really press the issue.  Especially if you own at the resort.  Owners should always have the pick of the litter since they are the ones paying MFs for upkeep.  You should never keep a bad room at a resort you own in!!
> 
> I noticed you own at VVP.  That was my very first resort I ever I stayed in. It was very very nice.  I was there on a trade.  When we arrived around 11am, we were told we could not check in until 4pm.  But they did note we had arrived and gave us a room assignment in building 7 or something. Based on tripadvisor reviews, I then requested building 10 or above.  At that time, building 12 was the newest and building 13 wasn't completed.  To my surprise, being there early did payoff.  She reassigned us to building 11 on the 5th floor. The only drawback was it would not be ready before 4.  We didnt mind that at all.  They even took our cell phone number.  We went and had lunch.  Around 1pm they called and told us the B side was ready but the A side was still being cleaned but we could come get our keys.  We went to Walmart and stocked up on some things and went back.  By the time we got all our stuff upstairs, the A side was ready as well and it wasn't even 3 yet.  So based on that experience, I do know early arrivals do get to turn down room assignments and make special requests.  But if you are there when everyone else is arriving or later, then its not that easy.  Same thing happened with us last year at Westgate Vacation Villas.  We flew in the night before and stayed at a motel (Seralago).  I got up at 8am the morning of checkin and went over to Westgate.  The guard let me in around 9 and I  drove around to see what building I would like to request.  When I arrived I noticed the Town Center Buildings.  I felt my family would enjoy those better.  I wanted to stay in one with a poolview so I got out and looked around.  I decided on building 5200 if they would let me stay in TC.  I went into the checkin building and of course was told that owners check in at 12 and non-owners at 4.  They told me that since I was an RCI exchange I would be staying in the Villas and not the town center.  I asked for a room with a poolview and the lady told me she noted my reservation and asked me to come back at 12.  I came back with the family at 1130am.  I tried again and she went and got a manager.  She told her that since they werent full, she would could give me a TC room with a poolview if I didnt mind the ground floor.  Of course I took it!!!  AND LOVED IT!!!  So based on these experiences alone, I have to say, the earlier you arrive the better your chance of getting a room or a building that you would prefer over another.  Sorry for such a long post, but I did want to share my experience just to give you all something to consider.  When I make airline reservations, I always make them the day before my check-in or hours before check-in so I can get a look and feel for where I want to stay. rofl: )



The corner unit at OLCC wasn't bad: just an irritated that the grounds crew started so early.  I've had this same problem staying in the East Village with the ground crew starting so early.  I understand the need to get started during the cooler part of the day but 6:30 or 7:00 in the morning is too early when done at a resort.  When you go Christmas week, the resort is full.

As far as VVP, it isn't my favorite resort - at best so-so.  I bought there to get into the RCI Points.  It has a great location, few amenities, and not enough parking spaces (try getting back late at night and park close to your building - Hilton's @ I-Drive has the same problem).   The rooms are okay.  I haven't been there since building 5 was new.  I still can't believe that they used a hotplate for a stove, no washer/dryer, and no dishwasher in the B-units (some of the newer units I understand have these in the B-units but my owner documentations state that this is only in some of the B-units).  I know that some people like VVP and that's fine as I like the idea of variety so that what one person may not like, another does.  I happen to like OLCC for the reason that many people don't like it, it is a big resort (wide spread rather than cramped like VVP).


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 23, 2009)

gjw007 said:


> The corner unit at OLCC wasn't bad: just an irritated that the grounds crew started so early. I've had this same problem staying in the East Village with the ground crew starting so early. I understand the need to get started during the cooler part of the day but 6:30 or 7:00 in the morning is too early when done at a resort. When you go Christmas week, the resort is full.
> 
> As far as VVP, it isn't my favorite resort - at best so-so. I bought there to get into the RCI Points. It has a great location, few amenities, and not enough parking spaces (try getting back late at night and park close to your building - Hilton's @ I-Drive has the same problem). The rooms are okay. I haven't been there since building 5 was new. I still can't believe that they used a hotplate for a stove, no washer/dryer, and no dishwasher in the B-units (some of the newer units I understand have these in the B-units but my owner documentations state that this is only in some of the B-units). I know that some people like VVP and that's fine as I like the idea of variety so that what one person may not like, another does. I happen to like OLCC for the reason that many people don't like it, it is a big resort (wide spread rather than cramped like VVP).


 
I must agree, VVP isnt the best for amenities and activities compared to other orlando/kissimmee resorts but the units were very nice. Not a lot of activity for the kids to do that I could see. Also their were a lot of complaints about the tall buildings blocking the sun so sunbathing wasn't very possilbe. The year we stayed there we were there for 7 days of Disney so we only used it to sleep, shower and dress. I wish I would have wandered around some or toured to see what activities were available for kids to enjoy. I have never stayed at OLCC but it is on my list for the future. I did a tour and I think its awesome. Very big, spread out and comfortable. Anyway, I have a trip planned this year for Westgate Lakes in July. Check-in is on Friday and I am arriving Thursday night. Again, we are staying in a motel the night before checkin. I was told buidling 500 is nice for a full lake view but I want building 600 for a poolview. I dont care for the higher number buildings at the back of the resort so I am hoping we can get building 600. They don't assign the room until the day of check-in so even if I call the night before, there is still no guarantee or so they say. Anyway, I will still give it a try. I still say the earlier you get there the better choices you have and the better chance to have your requests honored.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 23, 2009)

I personally have never needed to ask to be moved into a different unit at OL.

It's always been a very clean fresh unit.  Which units your wondering....all my visits are either in the tennis villas in the west village or a north village unit.

Do I hear early morning groundskeeping...yes....but that doesn't bother us at all.  However....thundering rugrat feet echoing over our heads....into the wee hours and then again at the crack of dawn....is another story!


----------

